# Fringe/Razor cut



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry if a post exists like this one.  I'm getting VERY bored with my hair. It's got a few long layers and is around the middle of my shoulder blades.  I've been itching for a new haircut and also new color. Right now my hair is finally my natural dirty/dark blonde after 10 years of coloring it pretty much everything from platinum blond, auburn red, brown, and black. So far my fave has been the platinum/med blonde shade. I have a round face. 

About the cut... I want something that's a bit fringy and edgy without it being too out there. Also, my hair has a bit of natural wave so I didn't know if this style would be suitable with my hair's texture. I want to try bangs as well (not blunt and straight across, just fringy and side swept.

Would this work for me?

(Think Kimberly Caldwell with her light blonde and "emo" (ugh I hate that term) look)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 21, 2010)

yes! i think so, the waves could be so cute with her cut. theres a picture of her in the sophisticats hairstyle magazine with her hair wavy and its soo cute. just use some product in your hair for texture and youll be good.
 a cut like this, but with less far bangs(if that makes sense? like not parted so far to the side since you have a round face)


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_yes! i think so, the waves could be so cute with her cut. theres a picture of her in the sophisticats hairstyle magazine with her hair wavy and its soo cute. just use some product in your hair for texture and youll be good.
 a cut like this, but with less far bangs(if that makes sense? like not parted so far to the side since you have a round face)



_

 
Thank you sweets!!! That was the exact pic gave me the inspiration.  Just somehow couldn't get it to link properly.

If anyone else has any ideas or pics of fringed or razored cuts, please post 'em!!! Thanks a bunch guys!


----------

